# Dart not eating as well



## daveyboy (Jan 12, 2009)

My female is still eating really well however my male is getting skinny by the day. The frustrating part is that he eats, but just not nearly enough to sustain a healthy weight. Any suggestions?


----------



## dj98ram (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm curious to see what the response to this is. I've got a pair of Azureus that I'm dealing with very similar symptoms as yours. In fact almost identical. Mine were showing signs of mating (male calling, female stroking males back) but I never saw any eggs. It was right after that the male started losing weight -- but he eats.
FF's are dusted every other feeding, temps stay in the range of 74-79 from night to day respectively, humidity stays between 90-100 as the tank is almost completely sealed. 29g tank.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Have either of you gotten fecals on your frogs? 

Stress can cause parasites to manifest, which will sometimes cause frogs to become anorexic. I would suggest contacting Dr. Frye (Frye Brothers' Frogs) or Dr. Wright (Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital). Although your other frog is not showing symptoms, if one frog has parasites, the other also has it. I would suggest getting some amphibian ringers solution and quarentining the frogs separately to ensure each is getting enough food.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

> I'm curious to see what the response to this is. I've got a pair of Azureus that I'm dealing with very similar symptoms as yours. In fact almost identical. Mine were showing signs of mating (male calling, female stroking males back) but I never saw any eggs. It was right after that the male started losing weight -- but he eats.
> FF's are dusted every other feeding, temps stay in the range of 74-79 from night to day respectively, humidity stays between 90-100 as the tank is almost completely sealed. 29g tank.


I had a male tinc that slowly dropped in weight-- I kept a 2.1 trio in an exoterra. I never saw aggression, but one day, I noticed the breeder male started to bully him-- so it clearly was aggression. And he wasn't eating enough either.

Now that I separated him like a year or two ago, he's doing much better.



> My female is still eating really well however my male is getting skinny by the day. The frustrating part is that he eats, but just not nearly enough to sustain a healthy weight. Any suggestions?


What species is this? If they are tincs / azureus, are you SURE it's a pair? I have heard stories of misidentified sexing and one tinc started to drop weight fast from aggression.


----------

